# Email fix?



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Guys, sorry to bother anyone, I'm not a wiz at simple computer problems and this is probably an easy fix, I hope I'm in the right forum section. My problem is with my email, any mail I get that has a link in it when I click on the link to go to the site for example HTS it shows an error and says can't connect, try to retype site address or something like that. This is very annoying, I tried restarting computer to no avail, any suggestions would be greatly appreciated at your convenience. Merry Christmas to all.
Cheers, Jeff :scratch:


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Try a different browser like Mozilla or Chrome

(free)Download and install MALWARE BYTES from download.com to make sure your not infected with malware


Hope this helps


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Since you're able to post I'll assume your internet connection is at least functional. That being the case, the first place I would check is the firewall and/or anti-virus software to see if any of them are blocking email links. Not knowing what you use I can't give any direct advice, but it sure sounds as though something might be deliberately thwarting attempts to load webpages.


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

needspeed52 said:


> Guys, sorry to bother anyone, I'm not a wiz at simple computer problems and this is probably an easy fix, I hope I'm in the right forum section. My problem is with my email, any mail I get that has a link in it when I click on the link to go to the site for example HTS it shows an error and says can't connect, try to retype site address or something like that. This is very annoying, I tried restarting computer to no avail, any suggestions would be greatly appreciated at your convenience. Merry Christmas to all.
> Cheers, Jeff :scratch:


Are you using a web-based (webmail) product or are you using Microsoft outlook?


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

prerich said:


> Are you using a web-based (webmail) product or are you using Microsoft outlook?


I'm using Comcast Windows mail, always have and never had a problem until yesterday.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

theJman said:


> Since you're able to post I'll assume your internet connection is at least functional. That being the case, the first place I would check is the firewall and/or anti-virus software to see if any of them are blocking email links. Not knowing what you use I can't give any direct advice, but it sure sounds as though something might be deliberately thwarting attempts to load webpages.


Hello Jim, I'm using Norton Anti Virus and never had a problem with it. I have no problem with any internet connection or accessing any sites, I just can't click on a link in an email without the error occuring, saying re-try typing the site you are trying to access, it's like telling me that it doesn't recognize the link. I'll call Comcast, they have always been helpful with Windows Mail. I have no trouble loading webpages from previous visits to the site. I don't know, thanks for the help tho. Happy Holidays.
Cheers Jeff


----------

